# Doublecee hat Geburtstag



## Paule (3 Oktober 2009)

He m3,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm24:

Und mach weiter so, progge noch mehr so tolle Anlagen.

:sm20:


----------



## MW (3 Oktober 2009)

moin m3 

von mir auch:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Ralle (3 Oktober 2009)

MW schrieb:


> moin m3
> 
> von mir auch:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag



Da schließe ich mich mal ebend an. Da es schon so spät ist, schreib ich halt einfach ab.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2009)

Hallo m3,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag!

Gruß Helmut


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Oktober 2009)

hallo,´
m3 hoffentlich kommt mit dem alter die weisheit.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtag. Wie hast Du eigentlich Helmut dazu bekommen, einen Nationalfeiertag daraus zu machen?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Oktober 2009)

Ja dann, von mir auch alles gute und viel spass bei der hochzeit

:sm24:


----------



## crash (3 Oktober 2009)

von mir auch...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (3 Oktober 2009)

send dir auch ein herzliches

:sm20:


Gruß,
Gundula


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Oktober 2009)

Ja, von mir auch ganz viel Glückwunsch!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Oktober 2009)

Hi Carlos

Von mir talürnich auch:
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Geburtstag.
Und Trink nur soviel, wie mit Gewalt rein geht!

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Bist du eigentlich jetzt endlich so alt, wie du aussiehst?


----------



## Pizza (3 Oktober 2009)

Hi Carlos,

auch ich wünsche Dir zum Geburtstag alles Gute! :sm24:


:sm20:


----------



## puzzlefreak (3 Oktober 2009)

Hi Carlos,

happy Birthday! 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Genieß das Wochenende und feier schön.

Gruß puzzlefreak


----------



## Kai (3 Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------

